# Zeno The Omni-King VS Orphic Zeus



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Who wins?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 15, 2016)

didn't we dismiss Orphic Zeus back then as a pile of wanky misinterpretation

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 15, 2016)

Has Zeno even done anything to warrant a thread yet?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 15, 2016)

that's a serious problem too

Zen'o hasn't even fought

between that and people tossing around ZOMG MULTIVERSAL/MEGAVERSAL/OMNIVERSAL for this particular version of Zeus while not posting anything of substance whatsoever to back it up, I don't see this thread going well

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> didn't we dismiss Orphic Zeus back then as a pile of wanky misinterpretation


Emphasis on dismiss, not disprove.


Keollyn said:


> Has Zeno even done anything to warrant a thread yet?


Destroyed six universes with a thought.


Crimson Dragoon said:


> that's a serious problem too
> 
> Zen'o hasn't even fought
> 
> between that and people tossing around ZOMG MULTIVERSAL/MEGAVERSAL/OMNIVERSAL for this particular version of Zeus while not posting anything of substance whatsoever to back it up, I don't see this thread going well


...Good point, actually.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Emphasis on dismiss, not disprove.



have fun splooging off to something that probably doesn't even exist then

you'd be right at home with the marry an anime guy/girl FC

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> have fun splooging off to something that probably doesn't even exist then
> 
> you'd be right at home with the marry an anime guy/girl FC


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 15, 2016)

Doesn't matter. Generally featless (especially from a combat standpoint) aren't good matches. Him being able to do that wouldn't change that fact.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 15, 2016)

and what do you know, I get proven right

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> and what do you know, I get proven right


How?


Keollyn said:


> Doesn't matter. Generally featless (especially from a combat standpoint) aren't good matches. Him being able to do that wouldn't change that fact.


He's omnipresent throughout spacetime, potentially throughout a multiverse.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2016)

Nothing here is multiversal and this is not touching the wonkyness of Greek cosmology which makes things more difficult. At best you make him universal. Also what is your obsession with dimensional/multiversal/whatever stuff?


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What is your obsession with dimensional/multiversal/whatever stuff?


...Using powerful characters is weird now?


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> He's omnipresent throughout spacetime, potentially throughout a multiverse.



That..... changes what exactly?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> ...Using powerful characters is weird now?



Being obsessed with them because they are powerful is.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 15, 2016)

Blech....

Terrible thread.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Being obsessed with them because they are powerful is.


I'm not obsessed.


Keollyn said:


> That..... changes what exactly?


Gives him measurable power.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Jakers said:


> Blech....
> 
> Terrible thread.


Thought you of all people would do good in this thread.


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 15, 2016)

For a new guy, you're awfully familiar with some posters here 

Or am I missing something here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> For a new guy, you're awfully familiar with some posters here
> 
> Or am I missing something here


Partly because I've posted a lot, and partly because


Sister websites.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Thought you of all people would do good in this thread.



I meant the responses here (no offense to Tranquil Fury). I am not saying this to be mean, but it isn't a good idea to make a "DBZ vs Greek myths" thread in this forum at this very moment.

Though I will say that I'm honestly shocked that even with the past threads, some people here are denying Orphic Zeus being multiversal (wtf?).

But even though I am backing Orphic Zeus, it's very late at night for me and I don't think I'm in any mood to touch this thread with a mile-long pole, any further than I should.

So:


Also:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Orphic Zeus stomps DBS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Jakers said:


> I meant the responses here (no offense to Tranquil Fury). I am not saying this to be mean, but it isn't a good idea to make a "DBZ vs Greek myths" thread in this forum at this very moment.
> 
> Though I will say that I'm honestly shocked that even with the past threads, some people here are denying Orphic Zeus being multiversal (wtf?).
> 
> But even though I am backing Orphic Zeus, it's very late at night for me and I don't think I'm in any mood to stay in this thread any further.


Kay. 
To everyone on this thread, Jakers posted good feats for Orphic Zeus in my Olympus VS Asgard thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Partly because I've posted a lot, and partly because
> 
> 
> Sister websites.


Alright then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

@Crimson Dragoon read this


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 16, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Nothing here is multiversal and this is not touching the wonkyness of Greek cosmology which makes things more difficult. At best you make him universal. Also what is your obsession with dimensional/multiversal/whatever stuff?



if you still give even half a shit about this, sacred texts has the orphic poem fragments



universe level would be the most generous interpretation, like you said 

basing stuff on poetic fragments does not make for even a halfway decent vs debate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> if you still give even half a shit about this, sacred texts has the orphic poem fragments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I JUST POSTED


Emperorofliberty said:


> @Crimson Dragoon read this


So yes, he is multiversal.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 16, 2016)

I WILL POST A 264 PAGE PDF TO PROVE MY POINT

this amazing debate tactic 

only in 2016 

so, where's the multiverse again?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I WILL POST A 264 PAGE PDF TO PROVE MY POINT
> 
> this amazing debate tactic
> 
> ...


In that book, which is where Orphic Zeus is from. You obviously know nothing of it.


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 16, 2016)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I WILL POST A 264 PAGE PDF TO PROVE MY POINT
> 
> this amazing debate tactic
> 
> only in 2016


It's a super cereal debate man

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 16, 2016)

Why not copy the text that makes him multiversal?No one is going to read a whole book filled with poetic language to figure out what you are refering to.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Why not copy the text that makes him multiversal?No one is going to read a whole book filled with poetic language to figure out what you are refering to.


Not exactly one quote...


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 16, 2016)

Post as many quotes as you want. Or the most important ones to get to your point


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Not exactly one quote...



Nothing says you need to post only one quote, depending on size you could get 10 or more quotes in one post and can still go for a second or third post. Post the quotes, highlight the specific parts that point out multiversal and explain why they mean multiversal.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 16, 2016)

Zeno sneezes on Orphic Zeus.

When Zeno destroys Universes, he doesn't simply destroy the mortal Universe.  He also destroys Hell, the Makai, Heaven, and the World of the Kaioshin as well, which are part of the structure of the "Universe", but also separate from the mortal Universe.  It has been stated that Zeno could destroy all twelve Universes in an instant, and that he did destroy six Universes in such a manner in the past.

Keep in mind that Heaven and Hell have to service worlds all across the Mortal Universe, so they'd be suitably big for such a massive amount of souls.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

said:
			
		

> The Orphic theology, however, concerning the intelligible Gods, or the highest order of divinities, is, as we are informed by Damascius *, as follows : " Time [as we have already observed] is symbolically said to be the one principle of the universe ; but ether and chaos 5 are celebrated as the two principles immediately posterior to this one. And being,
> simply considered, is represented under the symbol of an egge. And this is the first triad of the intelligible Gods. But for the perfection of the second triad they establish either a conceiving and a conceived egg as a God, or a white garment, or a cloud : because from these Phanes leaps forth into light. For indeed they philosophize variously concerning the middle triad. But Phanes here represents intellect. To conceive him however besides this, as father and power, contributes nothing to Orpheus. But they call the third triad Metis as intellect 7, Ericapaeus as power, and Phanes as father. But sometimes the middle triad is considered according to the three-shaped God, while conceived in the egg : for the middle always represents each of the extremes; as in this instance, where the egg and the three-shaped God subsist together. And here you may perceive that the egg is that which is united ; but that the three-shaped and really multiform God is the separating and discriminating cause of that which is intelligible. Likewise the middle triad subsists according to the egg, as vet united ; but the third according to the dod who separates and distributes the whole intelligible order. And this is the common and familiar Orphic theology. But that delivered by Hieronymus and Hellanicus is as follows. According to them water and matter were the first productions, from which earth was secretly drawn forth : so that water and earth are established as the two first principles ; the latter of these having a dispersed subsistence ; but the former conglutinating and connecting the latter. They are silent however concerning the principle prior to these two, as being ineffable : for as there are no illuminations about him, his arcane and ineffable nature is from hence sufficiently evinyed. But the third principle posterior to these two, water and earth, and which is generated from them, is a dragon, naturally endued with the heads of a bull and a lion, but in the middle having the countenance of he God himself. They add likewise that he has wings on his shoulders, and that he is called tundecaying Tinte, and Hercules ; that Necessity resides with him, which is the same as Nature, and incorporeal Adrastia, which is extended throughout the universe, whose limits she binds in amicable conj unction. But as it appears to me, they denominate this third principle as established according to essence ; and assert, besides this, that it subsists as male and female, for the purpose of exhibiting the generative causes of all things


Zeus eats Phanes later.


Catalyst75 said:


> Zeno sneezes on Orphic Zeus.
> 
> When Zeno destroys Universes, he doesn't simply destroy the mortal Universe.  He also destroys Hell, the Makai, Heaven, and the World of the Kaioshin as well, which are part of the structure of the "Universe", but also separate from the mortal Universe.  It has been stated that Zeno could destroy all twelve Universes in an instant, and that he did destroy six Universes in such a manner in the past.
> 
> Keep in mind that Heaven and Hell have to service worlds all across the Mortal Universe, so they'd be suitably big for such a massive amount of souls.


You obviously know nothing of Orphic Zeus.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 16, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> Zeno sneezes on Orphic Zeus.
> 
> When Zeno destroys Universes, he doesn't simply destroy the mortal Universe.  He also destroys Hell, the Makai, Heaven, and the World of the Kaioshin as well, which are part of the structure of the "Universe", but also separate from the mortal Universe.  It has been stated that Zeno could destroy all twelve Universes in an instant, and that he did destroy six Universes in such a manner in the past.
> 
> Keep in mind that Heaven and Hell have to service worlds all across the Mortal Universe, so they'd be suitably big for such a massive amount of souls.


can you make them bigger?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> You obviously know nothing of Orphic Zeus.



Brush up on your mythology, first.  The Protogenoi are all living embodiments of aspects of the *cosmos *in Greek mythology.  *In other words, part of a single Universe.  
*
But color me NOT shocked to find that this is just another attempt for you to get your fix from your "infinite" fixation.

Besides, if Orphic Zeus did become everything in his Universe, then Zeno just have to blow him up.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> Brush up on your mythology, first.  The Protogenoi are all living embodiments of aspects of the *cosmos *in Greek mythology.  *In other words, part of a single Universe.
> *
> But color me NOT shocked to find that this is just another attempt for you to get your fix from your "infinite" fixation.
> 
> Besides, if Orphic Zeus did become everything in his Universe, then Zeno just have to blow him up.


Not a single universe, they believed in multiple. Furthermore, raw destructive power Zeno holds might not be enough. The universes blowing up would not destroy the spacetime of it, just the matter.


----------



## XImpossibruX (Oct 16, 2016)

Looking through the pdf I found this. 

"0 FATHER Jove, who shak'st with fiery light 
The world, deep-sounding from thy lofty height. 
From thee proceeds th' etherial lightning's blaze, 
Flashing around intolerable rays. 
Thy sacred thunders shake the blest abodes, 
The shining regions of th' immortal Gods. 
Thv pow'r divine the flaming lightning shrouds 
With dark investiture in fluid clouds"

If you're wondering what this quote entails, then I don't have the answer for you. I literally skipped to a random page and pulled the quote. That's my contribution.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

XImpossibruX said:


> Looking through the pdf I found this.
> 
> "0 FATHER Jove, who shak'st with fiery light
> The world, deep-sounding from thy lofty height.
> ...


...That quote is useful how exactly?


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2016)

Ahura Mazda soloes.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Not a single universe, they believed in multiple. Furthermore, raw destructive power Zeno holds might not be enough. The universes blowing up would not destroy the spacetime of it, just the matter.



Really, then why is it that there is nothing left of the destroyed Universes?  Zeno didn't simply destroy all "matter" in the six Universes; he *obliterated* the entire structure of those universes and left nothing behind.  It is why we only ever see twelve Universes when the Dragon Ball Multiverse is talked about.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Fang said:


> Ahura Mazda soloes.


That would be funnier if both of these were religious.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> Really, then why is it that there is nothing left of the destroyed Universes?  Zeno didn't simply destroy all "matter" in the six Universes; he *obliterated* the entire structure of those universes and left nothing behind.  It is why we only ever see twelve Universes when the Dragon Ball Multiverse is talked about.


Prove he destroyed the actual spacetime and not just the things contained within the universe.


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> That would be funnier if both of these were religious.



Ahura Mazda soloes.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 16, 2016)

Fang said:


> Ahura Mazda soloes.



I don't think he is aware that Ahura Mazda is the name of the Zoroastarian God.



Emperorofliberty said:


> Prove he destroyed the actual spacetime and not just the things contained within the universe.



Isn't the image I provided up above proof enough?  The Universes.  *Are not.  THERE.* 

Everything within the volume of the Universe was obliterated, and the "structure of the Universe" (the spheres within which the Universes were contained), are non-existent.  And given those structures would comprise the "spacetime" of the Universe, I'd say that Zeno can destroy the actual space-time of those Universes.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> Everything within the volume of the Universe was obliterated, and the "structure of the Universe" (the spheres within which the Universes were contained), are non-existent.  And given those structures would comprise the "spacetime" of the Universe, I'd say that Zeno can destroy the actual space-time of those Universes.


Space, but not time. You haven't proved he made it so they never existed, and Orphic Zeus also embodies all of time.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Space, but not time. You haven't proved he made it so they never existed, and Orphic Zeus also embodies all of time.



Whis said he could erase entire universes.

Pretty sure that includes space-time. He also said he could erase existence completely at any given point.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Pandamonium said:


> Whis said he could erase entire universes.
> 
> Pretty sure that includes space-time. He also said he could erase existence completely at any given point.


Again, only space, not time. Prove he can do it to time.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

Just went to read the oroginal text in greek

It says he created everything that exists in the sky and he is the beginning of all and the end of all


Though it seems the text you posted has some problems


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Again, only space, not time. Prove he can do it to time.



Existence includes space-time.

You would have to prove it's only space since they never said anything about it being only space.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 16, 2016)

Pandamonium said:


> Whis said he could erase entire universes.
> 
> Pretty sure that includes space-time. He also said he could erase existence completely at any given point.



That is essentially what is indicated by Zeno's level of power.  Space-time is the structure of the Universe.  If you can destroy a Universe in such a manner that the structure no longer exists, then the space-time of the Universe was indeed destroyed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

^theoritically time exists due to space else its meaningless you cant speak about the time of those universes if they were wiped from existence and the thing beerus did to zamasu only cements further that they have some way to fuck with time


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Pandamonium said:


> Existence includes space-time.
> 
> You would have to prove it's only space since they never said anything about it being only space.


Simple, those universes no longer existed, rather than having never existed in the first place.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Simple, those universes no longer existed, rather than having never existed in the first place.



Are u retarded?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Pandamonium said:


> Are u retarded?


Again, you have only proved him destroying space, not time.
Who?


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

How would zeus fair with emperor joker?


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Simple, those universes no longer existed, rather than having never existed in the first place.


?


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> ?


Man this guy really seems like Tonothans dupe


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> ?


Orphic Zeus embodies time. Zeno has no feats against time.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Man this guy really seems like Tonothans dupe


Again, who is that?


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 16, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Man this guy really seems like Tonothans dupe


I was somewhat convinced it was him from the start, but I didn't want to jump the gun just yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 16, 2016)

Beers can do stuff like erase people's body and soul at the same time in all timelines,Whiss can rewind time and Hit can stop it,is been said that gods powers affect even the space time and a suficiently high power allows you to stand up to that kind of thing.

Zeno is stated to not even fight but to directly will things out of existence no matter who or what they are,"they just go puff".


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 16, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Man this guy really seems like Tonothans dupe



Looks like a dupe. Sounds like a dupe. Smells like a dupe.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Beers can do stuff like erase people's body and soul at the same time in all timelines,Whiss can rewind time and Hit can stop it,is been said that gods powers affect even the space time and a suficiently high power allows you to stand up to that kind of thing.
> 
> Zeno is stated to not even fight but to directly will things out of existence no matter who or what they are,"they just go puff".


Directly will out a massively multiversal entity? Zeno is low end multiversal. In addition, just because weaker beings can use time manipulation does not mean Zeno can.


Pandamonium said:


> Looks like a dupe. Sounds like a dupe. Smells like a dupe.


I'm Really not.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Again, who is that?


He's some dude obsessed with Superman
U two have the same post format style and seem to be making the same kind of threads 
If ur not than good I apologize


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> He's some dude obsessed with Superman
> U two have the same post format style and seem to be making the same kind of threads
> If ur not than good I apologize


Nope, not a Superman fanboy, just a migrant from SB.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Nope, not a Superman fanboy, just a migrant from SB.



I don't believe u.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Pandamonium said:


> I don't believe u.


I don't need you to.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> I don't need you to.



I'm not the only one.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Pandamonium said:


> I'm not the only one.


Fine then.
Cosmic Armor Superman is not multiversal and stupid fanboys abuse that single scan for their claims.
That do?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Directly will out a massively multiversal entity? Zeno is low end multiversal. In addition, just because weaker beings can use time manipulation does not mean Zeno can.



I know nearly nothing about mythology so im not gonna argue for or against multiversal Zeus,but afecting time and space is described and show as to be wthin gods abilities,even characters that aren't gods had shown a slight capacity to do it,even in Z.

Zeno as the abolute god tier that is stated to erase everything no matter what it is,also gets it.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> I know nearly nothing about mythology so im not gonna argue for or against multiversal Zeus,but afecting time and space is described and show as to be wthin gods abilities,even characters that aren't gods had shown a slight capacity to do it.
> 
> Zeno as the abolute god tier that is stated to erase everything noatter what,also gets it.


He can erase matter, energy, and spacetime. Orphic Zeus transcends conventional existence. He's omnipresent. Can't really kill the embodiment of everything.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 16, 2016)

Yep its Tonathan.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Pandamonium said:


> Yep its Tonathan.


It's not.

I should also point out that, technically, Greek Deities can't be killed... Like, ever. They can endure an infinite amount of punishment. They can only really be contained. Zeno tries erasing him, doesn't work.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> He can erase matter, energy, and spacetime. Orphic Zeus transcends conventional existence. He's omnipresent. Can't really kill the embodiment of everything.



Zeno can blow "everything" up, and he's not part of Orphic Zeus' "everything" to begin with.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> It's not.
> 
> I should also point out that, technically, Greek Deities can't be killed... Like, ever. They can endure an infinite amount of punishment. They can only really be contained. Zeno tries erasing him, doesn't work.



Your duping skills need work.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Pandamonium said:


> Your duping skills need work.


So in other words, "NUH UH I WIN I KNOW THAT'S YOU TONATHAN" and not a counterargument.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> So in other words, "NUH UH I WIN I KNOW THAT'S YOU TONATHAN" and not a counterargument.



I'm pretty sure an 8 year old could figure it out too.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> He can erase matter, energy, and spacetime. Orphic Zeus transcends conventional existence. He's omnipresent. Can't really kill the embodiment of everything.



As i said,i don't know much about Greek mythology,but what would Zeus do after that?


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

Technically a guy who looks like a lemon can't be killed


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> So in other words, "NUH UH I WIN I KNOW THAT'S YOU TONATHAN" and not a counterargument.


And this pretty much seals the deal


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Pandamonium said:


> I'm pretty sure an 8 year old could figure it out too.


Figure out what?


Brolypotence said:


> Technically a guy who looks like a lemon can't be killed


What?


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> As i said,i don't know much about Greek mythology,but what would Zeus do after that?


What feats does Zeno have for durability? I don't think he has any and Orphic Zeus beat the embodiment of multiversal time, then ate him, becoming him, so...


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 16, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> And this pretty much seals the deal



He's getting pretty desperate.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

...ow all this wank for zeus its my fucking mythology and even i dont wank him that much zeus is just a horny dog
And he was beaten by many monsters

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

yujiro said:


> ...ow all this wank for zeus its my fucking mythology and even i dont wank him that much zeus is just a horny dog
> And he was beaten by many monsters


This is Orphic Zeus, who is multiversal. Even normal Zeus is at least planetary.


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> This is Orphic Zeus, who is multiversal. Even normal Zeus is at least planetary.


Can U just do us a favour and  QUOTE  the statement from the mythology where he was stated to be Multiversal


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Can U just do us a favour and  QUOTE  the statement from the mythology where he was stated to be Multiversal





			
				  said:
			
		

> The Orphic theology, however, concerning the intelligible Gods, or the highest order of divinities, is, as we are informed by Damascius *, as follows : " Time [as we have already observed] is symbolically said to be the one principle of the universe ; but ether and chaos 5 are celebrated as the two principles immediately posterior to this one. And being,
> simply considered, is represented under the symbol of an egge. And this is the first triad of the intelligible Gods. But for the perfection of the second triad they establish either a conceiving and a conceived egg as a God, or a white garment, or a cloud : because from these Phanes leaps forth into light. For indeed they philosophize variously concerning the middle triad. But Phanes here represents intellect. To conceive him however besides this, as father and power, contributes nothing to Orpheus. But they call the third triad Metis as intellect 7, Ericapaeus as power, and Phanes as father. But sometimes the middle triad is considered according to the three-shaped God, while conceived in the egg : for the middle always represents each of the extremes; as in this instance, where the egg and the three-shaped God subsist together. And here you may perceive that the egg is that which is united ; but that the three-shaped and really multiform God is the separating and discriminating cause of that which is intelligible. Likewise the middle triad subsists according to the egg, as vet united ; but the third according to the dod who separates and distributes the whole intelligible order. And this is the common and familiar Orphic theology. But that delivered by Hieronymus and Hellanicus is as follows. According to them water and matter were the first productions, from which earth was secretly drawn forth : so that water and earth are established as the two first principles ; the latter of these having a dispersed subsistence ; but the former conglutinating and connecting the latter. They are silent however concerning the principle prior to these two, as being ineffable : for as there are no illuminations about him, his arcane and ineffable nature is from hence sufficiently evinyed. But the third principle posterior to these two, water and earth, and which is generated from them, is a dragon, naturally endued with the heads of a bull and a lion, but in the middle having the countenance of he God himself. They add likewise that he has wings on his shoulders, and that he is called tundecaying Tinte, and Hercules ; that Necessity resides with him, which is the same as Nature, and incorporeal Adrastia, which is extended throughout the universe, whose limits she binds in amicable conj unction. But as it appears to me, they denominate this third principle as established according to essence ; and assert, besides this, that it subsists as male and female, for the purpose of exhibiting the generative causes of all things


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

No no there is no multiversal zeus even the one you are claiming stems from greek mythology in it earth is most of the universe its flatten and if you go beyond it you fall down to the abyss dont know if thats were the titans are sealed stars are depicting heroes and are nowhere near the size of earth or even our own su

Regular zeus could at most destroy mountains and he has lost before with the other gods needing to save his sorry ass


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

^the universe is fucking small the earth is most of it and at that earth america and china didnt exist

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

yujiro said:


> No no there is no multiversal zeus even the one you are claiming stems from greek mythology in it earth is most of the universe its flatten and if you go beyond it you fall down to the abyss dont know if thats were the titans are sealed stars are depicting heroes and are nowhere near the size of earth or even our own su
> 
> Regular zeus could at most destroy mountains and he has lost before with the other gods needing to save his sorry ass





Brolypotence said:


> This


Doesn't prove he exists in only one just because the word is brought up once.


yujiro said:


> ^the universe is fucking small the earth is most of it and at that earth america and china didnt exist


What? Are you drunk or something?


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh pls do tell me about it im sure you are quite knowleagdable on the matter


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Doesn't prove he exists in only one just because the word is brought up


Irrevelant 
Nothing indicates Greek mythology to be Multiversal
If u can bring me a statement where any of the words given below is mentioned then u might have an argument:-
'Universes'
'Multiverse'
'Multiple Realities'
'Realities'
Till then zeus stays Universe level only


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Oh pls do tell me about it im sure you are quite knowleagdable on the matter


I am, and you really aren't making sense here, and your claims about Zeus are downright hilarious, it's obvious you've read zero actual stories from those days.


Brolypotence said:


> Irrevelant
> Nothing indicates Greek mythology to be Multiversal
> If u can bring me a statement where any of the words given below is mentioned then u might have an argument:-
> 'Universes'
> ...


The underworld and Olympus are other universes. Either way, Zeno can't kill him.


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> I am, and you really aren't making sense here, and your claims about Zeus are downright hilarious, it's obvious you've read zero actual stories from those days.
> 
> The underworld and Olympus are other universes. Either way, Zeno can't kill him.


Nope different dimensions
Just like in DB a Universe has hell and heaven stacked together


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Nope different dimensions
> Just like in DB a Universe has hell and heaven stacked together


Fine. Zeno still lacks a way of attacking him, him not existing as a being in any way Zeno has dealt with. He embodies time, how is Zeno going to kill time?


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

...i was reading the myths in my fucking history class when i was 10...are you retarded?or was it 9?

Proof that the universe in greek mythology is as big as ours and that stars are bigger than eart

They believed earth was flat for fucks sake and ewrth was the centre of the world


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

Olympus if the actual fucking mountain retard


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

yujiro said:


> ...i was reading the myths in my fucking history class when i was 10...are you retarded?or was it 9?


Not the actual original books. Books for ten year olds are obviously not the thousands of year old masterpieces I have as sources.


yujiro said:


> Proof that the universe in greek mythology is as big as ours and that stars are bigger than eart


They believed stars were planet sized, I will give you that.


yujiro said:


> They believed earth was flat for fucks sake and ewrth was the centre of the world


THEY DIDN'T. The greeks disproved flat earth very early on. Are you drunk or twelve years old?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

...the greek gods were crewted at 1100 before christ and the esrliest concrete stuff is due to homer i would like to see your sources


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

yujiro said:


> ...the greek gods were crewted at 1100 before christ and the esrliest concrete stuff is due to homer i would like to see your sources



Also, you are clearly drunk.


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Fine. Zeno still lacks a way of attacking him, him not existing as a being in any way Zeno has dealt with. He embodies time, how is Zeno going to kill time?


U know Zeno hasn't been in a fight so if u put him in a VS then U will sure get half assed senseless arguments.

Then again if Zeus embodies of space and time Zeno can still destroy him.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

Bringing someone who was born in 1400 bc and using a point of 200 bc a job well done why dont you also use more modern theories?


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> U know Zeno hasn't been in a fight so if u put him in a VS then U will sure get half assed senseless arguments.
> 
> Then again if Zeus embodies of space and time Zeno can still destroy him.


Not really. Zeno can't destroy time. If he can I would like proof he removed time from a universe.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Bringing someone who was born in 1400 bc and using a point of 200 bc a job well done why dont you also use more modern theories?


...Because Greek Mythology isn't modern? Dude, don't drink and post.


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Not really. Zeno can't destroy time. If he can I would like proof he removed time from a universe.


Well Beerus can so there is no reason why Zeno can't do it


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

No its not by that time roman mythology was actually proliferating orfic mythology was created from orfea



Go on read it .

Do your best to understand it tho


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> What feats does Zeno have for durability? I don't think he has any and Orphic Zeus beat the embodiment of multiversal time, then ate him, becoming him, so...



There isn't a multiversal embodiment of time because there is a single infinite space time,in which there is an unknow number of concentrations of matter that are called universes but are actually more like giant galaxies.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> There isn't a multiversal embodiment of time because there is a single infinite space time,in which there is an unknow number of concentrations of matter that are called universes but are actually more like giant galaxies.


Fine, time of one universe. He still can't kill time.


Brolypotence said:


> Well Beerus can so there is no reason why Zeno can't do it


Did Beerus, like, destroy all time in the entire universe? Make it so time is literally nonexistent?


yujiro said:


> No its not by that time roman mythology was actually proliferating orfic mythology was created from orfea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roman.


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 16, 2016)

This thread is still going on?


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> This thread is still going on?


Yes. There are supporters for both sides. It's a fairly balanced matchup.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Fine, time of one universe. He still can't kill time.



He can destroy space-time on the scale of several universes worth.


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 16, 2016)

Just to let you know if Zeno destroyed 6 universes and made the DB Multiverse smaller, then he wiped out space-time from those universes


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> He can destroy space-time on the scale of several universes worth.


Space, you have yet to prove time.


Gordo solos said:


> Just to let you know if Zeno destroyed 6 universes and made the DB Multiverse smaller, then he wiped out space-time from those universes


He destroyed space, you guys have yet to prove time.


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 16, 2016)

If you destroy all of space, time is fucked too

Jesus Ton I thought you knew this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Space, you have yet to prove time.



Affecting both was stated as a thing gods can do,and was showed by a number of characters.

What Zeno does is described as erasing,in line with Beers Hakai technique.


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm done

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> If you destroy all of space, time is fucked too
> 
> Jesus Ton I thought you knew this


Not really. The universe did exist, so you didn't destroy time, to destroy time you have to make it so the universe never existed in the first place.


Brolypotence said:


> I'm done


No you're not.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 16, 2016)

For everyone who is not Emperorofliberty, let me explain to all of you how badly Tonathan 2.0 is attempting to slant the thread in his favor.



Emperorofliberty said:


> Not really. The universe did exist, so you didn't destroy time, to destroy time you have to make it so the universe never existed in the first place.



He is claiming that destroying time means needing to make it as if the Universe never existed in the first place (something which I actually suspected a certain someone else was thinking about when he made his "four-dimensional Universe level" thread).  Since Orphic Zeus is claimed to be everything in his Universe, that includes "time".



> I should also point out that, technically, Greek Deities can't be killed... Like, ever. They can endure an infinite amount of punishment. They can only really be contained. Zeno tries erasing him, doesn't work.



Then there is the "Immortality" tag-line.  

Now, can anyone look at these two things together and ever think that Emperorofliberty *ever wanted* an "actual debate" in the thread?

Even so, Zeno has the potential to wipe out "all of existence".  Since "time and space" are both part of existence, that means Zeno could obliterate "space-time" in the Dragon Ball Universes as well.  We do have Whis, who can turn back time, and Zeno is vastly more powerful than Whis.  It stands to reason, as a result, that Zeno's power would extend to wiping out space-time entirely for a Universe, given more than one of his subjects can manipulate time.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> He is claiming that destroying time means needing to make it as if the Universe never existed in the first place (something which I actually suspected a certain someone else was thinking about when he made his "four-dimensional Universe level" thread).  Since Orphic Zeus is claimed to be everything in his Universe, that includes "time".


Dude, he absorbed the embodiment of time. That's why I'm claiming it.


Catalyst75 said:


> Even so, Zeno has the potential to wipe out "all of existence".  Since "time and space" are both part of existence, that means Zeno could obliterate "space-time" in the Dragon Ball Universes as well.  We do have Whis, who can turn back time, and Zeno is vastly more powerful than Whis.  It stands to reason, as a result, that Zeno's power would extend to wiping out space-time entirely for a Universe, given more than one of his subjects can manipulate time.


Again, he can destroy space, matter, and energy, but he can't destroy time itself. Just because someone can manipulate time doesn't mean it can be erased.


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> For everyone who is not Emperorofliberty, let me explain to all of you how badly Tonathan 2.0 is attempting to slant the thread in his favor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is it confirmed he's Tonothans dupe


----------



## Blocky (Oct 16, 2016)

Or that he's a fucking retard who won't listen and do whatever he wants.

Because that's Emperorofliberty in a nutshell


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 16, 2016)

Should be noted, the universes aren't "empty", but rather, "don't exist anymore.".
If time was around the universe would still exist.
Should be noted that destroying all the time in a single universe would be observable externally. It's not erased from Zeno-sama and etc's. memory, but everything that ever occurred in that universe could no longer affect anyone. the thing is that doesn't prevent it from being known of outside that local universe, since other universes have different times that now have been affected by past dealings, becoming part of their own Space-time continuum.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> So is it confirmed he's Tonothans dupe


I'm not. Prove it if I am.


Blocky said:


> Or that he's a fucking retard who won't listen and do whatever he wants.
> 
> Because that's Emperorofliberty in a nutshell


Dude, I'm GIVING my arguments here.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

AgentAAA said:


> Should be noted, the universes aren't "empty", but rather, "don't exist anymore.".
> If time was around the universe would still exist.
> Should be noted that destroying all the time in a single universe would be observable externally. It's not erased from Zeno-sama and etc's. memory, but everything that ever occurred in that universe could no longer affect anyone. the thing is that doesn't prevent it from being known of outside that local universe, since other universes have different times that now have been affected by past dealings, becoming part of their own Space-time continuum.


So it destroyed space. Dragon Ball, like most fiction, has multiversal time. And Zeno has never been shown to affect it.


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

Zeno wins anyway


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> So it destroyed space. Dragon Ball, like most fiction, has multiversal time. And Zeno has never been shown to affect it.


A universe is one space-time continuum, last I checked.
to quote the wikipedia article:


> The *Universe* is all of time and space and its contents


so to Erase a universe, rather than just to leave it empty, requires you to destroy both.
So 5 seperate space-time continuums are no longer existent.
So those seperate timelines are all gone.
Given Demigra and several other people already have been shown to be able to do something of this sort?
not much left to question.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Zeno wins anyway


Alright, give your reasoning.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

AgentAAA said:


> A universe is one space-time continuum, last I checked.
> to quote the wikipedia article:
> 
> so to Erase a universe, rather than just to leave it empty, requires you to destroy both.
> ...


He's only showed to have destroyed the space, not the time. You are speculating without canon evidence. He clearly destroyed them at a point in time, as Zeno was shown to be confined within time.


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> He's only showed to have destroyed the space, not the time.


No.
It's stated that there was 18 universes
Then that Zeno-sama destroyed all of them in in instant.
And that now only 13 universes exist.
If you destroy the "space"
You're not destroying the universe.
Keep in mind We've got a much weaker Demigra quite capable of erasing all of history and remaking a universe.
So by that fact we have easy precedent.



> You are speculating without canon evidence. He clearly destroyed them at a point in time, as Zeno was shown to be confined within time.


Doesn't matter.
he's not a part of those seperate space-time continuums which would have their own seperate timelines.
You're the one speculating that a reliable character is lying.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

AgentAAA said:


> No.
> It's stated that there was 18 universes
> Then that Zeno-sama destroyed all of them in in instant.
> And that now only 13 universes exist.
> ...


Again, he destroyed the space of them, no evidence of the time. Since Dragon Ball time is multiversal I assume time wasn't affected.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 16, 2016)

you guys still taking this guy seriously.


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

Someone gas this shit


----------



## Ayy lmao (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> He's only *showed* to have destroyed the space, not the time. You are speculating without canon evidence. He clearly destroyed them at a point in time, as Zeno was shown to be confined within time.





Emperorofliberty said:


> Again, he destroyed the space of them, no evidence of the time. Since Dragon Ball time is multiversal I assume time wasn't affected.



Can you show me when he only destroyed space and not time and space? Or a statement saying he did?




Blocky said:


> Or that he's a fucking retard who won't listen and do whatever he wants.
> 
> Because that's Emperorofliberty in a nutshell



Sounds exactly like Tonathan


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Ayy lmao said:


> Can you show me when he only destroyed space and not time and space? Or a statement saying he did?


He destroyed those universes. He did not make it so they never existed.


Ayy lmao said:


> Sounds exactly like Tonathan


I'm not him.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 16, 2016)

"I'm not tonathan despite being Tonathan"

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> "I'm not tonathan despite being Tonathan"


Cosmic armor superman is not multiversal, that one scan is stupidly abused.
I proved I'm not Tonathan.


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Cosmic armor superman is not multiversal, that one scan is stupidly abused.
> I proved I'm not Tonathan.


 

U may be Tonothans bitch


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 16, 2016)

I have a theory:

Once the meta-Superman thread (you know, the one which lasted almost two weeks to definitively destroy Tonathan's jimmies) was locked, the salt was so big that his brain created an Alter-Ego, whose objective is "if Superman cannot be multiversal, then I will destroy the piece of shit that is the obd with multiversal thread"

And thus "Emperorofliberty" was "born"

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Cosmic armor superman is not multiversal, that one scan is stupidly abused.
> I proved I'm not Tonathan.


Mhm
Yeah
Sure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 16, 2016)

That sounds like the geek version of "I'm not racist, many of my friends are black"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Cosmic armor superman is not multiversal, that one scan is stupidly abused.
> I proved I'm not Tonathan.



Oh, then what was all that to do about you claiming that *REGULAR PRE-CRISIS SUPERMAN* could kill your precious Dark Tower Verse because he could "Break the bonds of infinity", before I called you out on it?

If you actually are Tonathan and trying to prove you are not, you are not being very convincing about it, since anyone with even a passing knowledge of "Final Crisis" knows that Cosmic Armor Superman beat 

In other words, slurp up Orphic Zeus like he is just a pint of blood.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Mhm
> Yeah
> Sure





Emperorofliberty said:


> I'm not a sockpuppet and I have accounts on other websites of the exact same username to prove it.
> 
> 
> Made this account just after getting banned on spacebattles. Have two other accounts of the same username.





SSBMonado said:


> That sounds like the geek version of "I'm not racist, many of my friends are black"


...Essentially.


Catalyst75 said:


> If you actually are Tonathan and trying to prove you are not, you are not being very convincing about it, since anyone with even a passing knowledge of "Final Crisis" knows that Cosmic Armor Superman beat


Meaningless statement is meaningless.


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 16, 2016)

... you do realize my post was directed at your cosmic armor superman post, right?


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> So it destroyed space. Dragon Ball, like most fiction, *has multiversal time*. And Zeno has never been shown to affect it.


You are the only person I know who thinks this shit, Ton


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 16, 2016)

Whatever you say, Tonathan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Again, he destroyed the space of them, no evidence of the time. Since Dragon Ball time is multiversal I assume time wasn't affected.


No.
He destroyed them.
If he destroyed the space of them.
He wouldn't have actually destroyed them.
What is this multiversal time shit?
Unless shown otherwise they should all have their own self-contained continuums.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Whatever you say, Tonathan.





Gordo solos said:


> You are the only person I know who thinks this shit, Ton


I'm tempted to change my username to tonathan 101 as a joke. Because you guys are being dicks here. The mods can easily spot sockpuppets.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

AgentAAA said:


> No.
> He destroyed them.
> If he destroyed the space of them.
> He wouldn't have actually destroyed them.
> ...


Simple, the date is the same whenever they travel between universes. BAM.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 16, 2016)

all of them is made this year and it is not even early this year but within the last two month..

Seriously who would believe those as a legit account Ton. At least pull an account that had been available since a year or 2 ago.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Meaningless statement is meaningless.



No, that is a statement canonical to the "Final Crisis" storyline in the DCU.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> No, that is a statement canonical to the "Final Crisis" storyline in the DCU.


Yes, it's from canon, but what the hell does "devour story" even mean?


shade0180 said:


> all of them is made this year and it is not even early this year but within the last two month..
> 
> Seriously who would believe those as a legit account Ton. At least pull an account that had been available since a year or 2 ago.


What do you want me to do to prove I'm not Ton?


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> What do you want me to do to prove I'm not Ton?


Take a picture together with him IRL. Shouldn't be that hard. Just find a mirror

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> Take a picture together with him IRL. Shouldn't be that hard. Just find a mirror


Just... tell me how to actually do it. You guys have provided no proof we are the same besides similar posting styles.
Also, I am _really _fucking sleep deprived so this isn't my usual posting style.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

If he isnt tonathan i will feel sorry if he is i will give up on humanity

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

yujiro said:


> If he isnt tonathan i will feel sorry if he is i will give up on humanity


Dude... just get sober, at least insult me while sober.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

.....nope i dont feel sorry for him sry my bad

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

yujiro said:


> .....nope i dont feel sorry for him sry my bad


Dude is there something wrong with your ava its completely blank

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

...since the day i registered ahout 2 years ago my purpose was to both have a black picture for profile and signature  
Profile worked fine signature i couldnt get it to work and so i just abandoned it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Yes, it's from canon, but what the hell does "devour story" even mean?



Short form: Destruction of Existence.

Metaphysical form: "To Devour Story" would result in the complete removal of a Universe or an entity from Memory, from Time and Space, from Fiction itself.  They would be completely forgotten.

But since sufficiently powerful beings can still kill Mandrakk, that would only be if Mandrakk is powerful enough to do the job, something he could do quite handily to Orphic Zeus.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

Goodbye zeus you will be missed well not so much


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Goodbye zeus you will be missed well not so much


How can Zeno even hurt him, he doesn't existence in a form Zeno can interact with. He literally is time.


Catalyst75 said:


> Short form: Destruction of Existence.
> 
> Metaphysical form: "To Devour Story" would result in the complete removal of a Universe or an entity from Memory, from Time and Space, from Fiction itself.  They would be completely forgotten.
> 
> But since sufficiently powerful beings can still kill Mandrakk, that would only be if Mandrakk is powerful enough to do the job, something he could do quite handily to Orphic Zeus.


Still not massively multiversal as people claim.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 16, 2016)

Yep, explaining how an universe can only be fully destroyed by destroying the space-_*time*_ isn't working


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

Please post again the proof as to why zeus is time


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Hachibi said:


> Yep, explaining how an universe can only be fully destroyed by destroying the space-_*time*_ isn't working


You guys only proved space.


yujiro said:


> Please post again the proof as to why zeus is time





			
				  said:
			
		

> The Orphic theology, however, concerning the intelligible Gods, or the highest order of divinities, is, as we are informed by Damascius *, as follows : " Time [as we have already observed] is symbolically said to be the one principle of the universe ; but ether and chaos 5 are celebrated as the two principles immediately posterior to this one. And being,
> simply considered, is represented under the symbol of an egge. And this is the first triad of the intelligible Gods. But for the perfection of the second triad they establish either a conceiving and a conceived egg as a God, or a white garment, or a cloud : because from these Phanes leaps forth into light. For indeed they philosophize variously concerning the middle triad. But Phanes here represents intellect. To conceive him however besides this, as father and power, contributes nothing to Orpheus. But they call the third triad Metis as intellect 7, Ericapaeus as power, and Phanes as father. But sometimes the middle triad is considered according to the three-shaped God, while conceived in the egg : for the middle always represents each of the extremes; as in this instance, where the egg and the three-shaped God subsist together. And here you may perceive that the egg is that which is united ; but that the three-shaped and really multiform God is the separating and discriminating cause of that which is intelligible. Likewise the middle triad subsists according to the egg, as vet united ; but the third according to the dod who separates and distributes the whole intelligible order. And this is the common and familiar Orphic theology. But that delivered by Hieronymus and Hellanicus is as follows. According to them water and matter were the first productions, from which earth was secretly drawn forth : so that water and earth are established as the two first principles ; the latter of these having a dispersed subsistence ; but the former conglutinating and connecting the latter. They are silent however concerning the principle prior to these two, as being ineffable : for as there are no illuminations about him, his arcane and ineffable nature is from hence sufficiently evinyed. But the third principle posterior to these two, water and earth, and which is generated from them, is a dragon, naturally endued with the heads of a bull and a lion, but in the middle having the countenance of he God himself. They add likewise that he has wings on his shoulders, and that he is called tundecaying Tinte, and Hercules ; that Necessity resides with him, which is the same as Nature, and incorporeal Adrastia, which is extended throughout the universe, whose limits she binds in amicable conj unction. But as it appears to me, they denominate this third principle as established according to essence ; and assert, besides this, that it subsists as male and female, for the purpose of exhibiting the generative causes of all things


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 16, 2016)

>tfw he still doesn't get that space-time are connected
>tfw Zamasu was right and we deserve to be exterminated


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> How can Zeno even hurt him, he doesn't existence in a form Zeno can interact with. He literally is time.



Zeno can erase time


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Hachibi said:


> >tfw he still doesn't get that space-time are connected
> >tfw Zamasu was right and we deserve to be exterminated


They are connected, but not the exact same thing. This is like saying since you tore a tablecloth in half you disentegrated it.


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Proof?


Beerus can and he is Fucktillion times stronger than berrus


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Still not massively multiversal as people claim



You mean which you would claim if you were in the persona of Tonathan100?

I may be mistaken if you are not, but the two of you have mirrored debating styles.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 16, 2016)

> The *Universe* is all of time and space and its contents





> The *Universe* is all of time and space and its contents


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

Time created them and zeus has no place in time 

They call it ageless


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> You mean which you would claim if you were in the persona of Tonathan100?
> 
> I may be mistaken if you are not, but the two of you have mirrored debating styles.


Maybe we do. But not the same person.
Ah, wikipedia. Always an accurate source.


yujiro said:


> Time created them and zeus has no place in time
> 
> They call it ageless


In orphism zeus devoured the embodiment of time and merged with him.


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Ah, wikipedia. Always an accurate source.


Really?
Alright, I won't waste any more effort on you.
This is pretty obviously trolling at this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

Inaccurate he did devour a significant cosmic actually thr most siginificant andi just read it his name is Φάνητας he created the world however time is completely abstract to them it created them all


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 16, 2016)

I like how you ignore the part that I quoted has 4 fucking source


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Ah, wikipedia. Always an accurate source.
> .


Still better than your fanfictions


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Still better than your fanfictions


I have an actual source.


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 16, 2016)

Why bother responding?


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> I have an actual source.



Your ass isn't an accurate source

js

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

Hachibi said:


> Your ass isn't an accurate source
> 
> js


Lost my shit on this one


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Hachibi said:


> Your ass isn't an accurate source
> 
> js


Dude, at least... _try._


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

In the original he is the creator nothing abou being time itself


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't give a shit about that as I wasn't talking about Time Zeus

I was talking about the universe and that it has both time and space in it


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> The mods can easily spot sockpuppets.


You know from past experience


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Hachibi said:


> I don't give a shit about that as I wasn't talking about Time Zeus
> 
> I was talking about the universe and that it has both time and space in it


Yes. And you have only proved Zeno destroyed the space part.


Gordo solos said:


> You know from past experience


...On sites with the same engine.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 16, 2016)

Jesus fucking christ


This is too dense for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

Zeus is not time


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Zeus is not time


Orphic Zeus is after he ate Phanes.


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Orphic Zeus is after he ate Phanes.


Hey I eat chicken doesn't mean I'll become a chicken

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

No you all dont understand phane is not time time predates everythign phanes created everything in the universe he is the creator however time created everyone what zeus got after eating him is being the king of the universe and has the same power as the creator of this

And the ancient text supports it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Hey I eat chicken doesn't mean I'll become a chicken


It was blatantly stated he merged with Phanes in the process.
Also, eating time is kind of... Well, impressive.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

yujiro said:


> No you all dont understand phane is not time time predates everythign phanes created everything in the universe he is the creator however time created everyone what zeus got after eating him is being the king of the universe and has the same power as the creator of this
> 
> And the ancient text supports it


So you admit how Orphic Zeus is?


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Hey I eat chicken doesn't mean I'll become a chicken




In this particular case yes he did get hsi power but the one he ate just created everything in the universe not time and surely not a multiverse


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 16, 2016)

yujiro said:


> In this particular case yes he did get hsi power but the one he ate just created everything in the universe not time and surely not a multiverse


Phanes embodies time it was specifically stated in the source I gave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> So you admit how Orphic Zeus is?


?yes i admit zeus is universal just that however you are getting your source wrong phanes isnt time

Phanes is the strongest god from
The egg however the egg was created from time 

Phanes cteated stars galaxies etc but not time . Time created him

By eating him zeus got his power as the creator and the ruler of everythign nothing about time


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Phanes embodies time it was specifically stated in the source I gave



Copy your source also mine is the original language and the ancient text 

Phanes was the physical creator time existed from forever and phanes has no part in it time crwated the egg and the egg gave birth to the 5 gods


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

Even in there time is separated you are getting the myth mixed up

The myth is as follows 

Time existed before everything 

It created ether and chaos


It gave birth to an egg 

The egg was created from time inside ether 

The egg gave birth to a single god called fanis who went to create everything

And zeus ate him gainign the power of creation and becoming the strongest and the ruler of the universe


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

I already replied using the original  your misconceptions about the myth should be cleared and even giving you the original text you may choose to ignore it but thats how it goes


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 16, 2016)

We're essentially comparing a multiversal dude to a universal dude this will go nowhere 
I'm out


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> We're essentially comparing a multiversal dude to a universal dude this will go nowhere
> I'm out



At least i got sth for all the explanation


----------



## Blocky (Oct 16, 2016)

Why the fuck is this thread still going?


----------



## Toaa (Oct 16, 2016)

Im trying to prove that zeus is universal and has no power over time emperor wont agree im too stubborn and apparently no mods cuts me some slack


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 16, 2016)

Isnt it common knowledge that Time and Space are intertwined and that neither can exist without the other or something along those lines?


----------



## KaiserWombat (Oct 16, 2016)

I'unno about the Orphic interpretation of Zeus in a combat context vis a vis a legitimately ascertained multiversal creator-destroyer, you guys...

...but this thread's chaotic strands still remains well within the span of _*my*_ control and dominion

And mightily grevious the divine punishment will have to be, to be inflicted upon this all too _facile_ attempt at an educated debate of gods and heavenly realms.

Aye, let this be the final passage, the final judgement, the final *WORD* of solemnity and grace, as this discourse remains seated precariously on the precipice, lashed at by churlish black flames and tongues of fire, as they intertwine with the married fumes of pestilence and decay, emanating from the unpalatable and most unbearable pit of void, of shrouding ensnaring darkness, that inevitably awaits all threads which bear the black banner of untoward behaviour and/or incomprehensible and flippant addresses!

SO LET THE HALLOWED PHRASE THAT REJOICED YOUR ANCESTORS RING OUT ACROSS THE DWELLING HALLS!

TO CALL FOR THE DENOUMENT OF ABSOLUTE, UNTAINTED VIRTUE IN THE FORM OF A SINGLE IMMUTABLE TONE!
_
THE SOLITARY PHRASE TO BE HARKENED UPON BY ENDLESS, PEERLESS CHOIRS OF MODERATING ATTENDANTS SPREAD THROUGHOUT THE OUTSKIRTING FIRNAMENT!_
_*
AND WITH ONE COLLECTIVE VOICE, LET THE ROAR OF YOUR FOREBEARS AND MINE CRASH DOWN WITH UNCEASING MOMENTUM AND UNFLINCHING COUTENANCE UPON THIS MORTAL FOIBLE GUISED AS AN INTERNET THREAD, IN THE PRONOUNCEMENT OF THE UNERRING TRUTH!*_

"Locked."

...

...

(summary: OP's argument for favourable multiverse intepretation of Character A is logically unfounded from the outset of this topic and repeatedly rebuked by multiple parties to that end, yet this remained open for a further 4 pages to zero resolution in the horizon from either side, thus I stepped in and forcefully closed it with the aid of colourful prose.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 9


----------

